
Ask HN: Experienced Node/React developer should I take a Django job? - alldaysintoone
I&#x27;m a Node&#x2F;React dev with 3years experience.<p>I&#x27;ve been getting into Python because of ML and I&#x27;ve recently been offered a role that works with Django, real-time data, and very basic frontend via Bootstrap.<p>Just wanted to gather opinions on Django the stack. Would love to increase my tech knowledge with this so it could be interesting.
======
Nextgrid
Django is a a nice framework to have in your toolbox. It'a a "batteries
included" framework that gives you a consistent API for common things you need
while developing an application like sessions, database access (it provides an
ORM and an autogenerated admin UI based on those models), HTML template
rendering, etc. You can extend it with Django REST Framework to expose a REST
API (and there's Graphene for GraphQL, though I would not recommend GraphQL
for other reasons).

